# My personal tribute (or copy) to PRS guitars.



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! have been a long time with out a new project posted here, I been building this guitar from 2 months ago (damn slow, too much work, and I move on from my parents house in the process) and a friend told me "no make a thread in ss.org till you have it complete" sorry Ralphy, but I CAN RESIST MYSELF!!

This is my personal tribute to PRS guitars, since I played one, I wanted one bad, but here in argentina cost what I work in a year! 
I`m trying to use the same scale, construction and other details than an original prs (except 2 pieces body instead a one piece with a top).

specs:
-25"
-set neck (dah)
-standard tremolo
-6 strings 
-zapia body and neck.
-cancharana fretboard.
-infinite radius (flat fretboard)
-someotherstuffthatIdid`ntbuyyet.





















they fit really thigh


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice so far, a good change of pace from all the black machine knockoffs.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 6, 2011)

yea...time to leave those design from a side a little...


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## TMatt142 (Mar 7, 2011)

oooo...Going for the archtop ehh??


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2011)

In true PRS spirit I hope 

PRS designs are really sick, I know you can do this justice


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 7, 2011)

Man.. that will be awesome  Keep it up!


----------



## Kapee (Mar 7, 2011)

Good luck with the build!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 7, 2011)

Always great to see one of your builds.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 7, 2011)

Rooting for ya Mako!


----------



## vansinn (Mar 7, 2011)

Good seing a build thread from you again, been missing those a while


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome stuff hope this turns out well for you man


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I`m trying to came out with a decent build.


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking good man! Can't wait to see the end result  What finish you going for?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 8, 2011)

and, what is a PRS with ouy a flame top?


----------



## Thep (Mar 8, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Nice so far, a good change of pace from all the black machine knockoffs.



You mean Ibanez knockoffs? 

Amazing pics!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 8, 2011)

Always impressed with how well your builds turn out. Keep it up!


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, after you stained that wood it went from meh, to awesome.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 8, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Wow, after you stained that wood it went from meh, to awesome.



haha, my same thought! not just the stain tho


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 8, 2011)

Very awesome, needs gold hardware


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 8, 2011)

Nobody will EVER have problems fitting a wrench on the trussrod nut lol. This is awesome. I love your builds man you have to be one of the most creative builders Ive seen.


----------



## themike (Mar 9, 2011)

I was wondering how you were going to get the archtop but wow- looks great man!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive just noticed you are doing a long tenon set neck.

I salute you!


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 9, 2011)

possumkiller said:


> Nobody will EVER have problems fitting a wrench on the trussrod nut lol. This is awesome. I love your builds man you have to be one of the most creative builders Ive seen.



That is something awesome, my 5 string, right under the freaking A, my G&L might be the hardest guitar to get the wrench in for who knows why also.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 9, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Ive just noticed you are doing a long tenon set neck.
> 
> I salute you!



Just like the original one! I`m trying to get a guitar which feels similar (not sound, not looks, no quality) just the same feel, because I love it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 9, 2011)

MaKo´s Tethan;2375074 said:


>


Hmm, how are you gonna fix that boo-boo on the bottom right?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 10, 2011)

Good eye...I don`t know yet, but will be fine.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 10, 2011)

This is badass. You did a pretty awesome job with the routes if that was all free hand. I have seen people BUTCHER routes when doing free hand work. Good job! Keep up the good work. I'm anxious to see how this turns out.

Also, what are you using to hold in the truss rod? Are those pieces of wood glued on top of the rod?


----------



## caparison_x (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow , I was about to post "I hope you can make the wood look pretty" after seeing the original body blank! haha

But well done, seems like an interesting way to make a guitar.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 10, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> Also, what are you using to hold in the truss rod? Are those pieces of wood glued on top of the rod?



yup, pieces of pine, to hold the road firmly inside the channel, I already use this method on a 7 strings bass that I build (you calc. the strings forces) and its work perfectly, the only problem I have...is the bolt, you need a tube wrench to adjust it.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 27, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Update!!!!! sorry, since I took the stupid decision of move on with my girlfriend, I got no time to work in this thing, here the news.

I always have problem with frets, so I made this tool.











And it works pretty fine.






starting with the headstock.





piece of shit.






hours later









starting with the neck and the volute.





general view.





detail.





this is the angle I use, is just to avoid strings retainers, scarf joints and common Gibson problems. 










last pic, I look every day worst.


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking awesome Mako! Looking forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

Mako, you are the fucking man dude! I love seeing your build threads!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 27, 2011)

I love seeing your builds because it goes from an incredibly rough cut piece of wood to something amazing. Keep it up.


----------



## ryantheyetti (Apr 27, 2011)

awesome job man! i love the body contours, they look awesome! cant wait to see it finished keep up the great work man!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 29, 2011)

I like the way you progress... Honestly, I thought the first steps looked like you were just hacking away, making a splintery, uneven mess of everything, but suddenly it all falls into place. It's not often seen, and I think it's very cool to see something that's not arrow-straight all the way through, as long as the craftsman has the patience to get the creases ironed out.


----------



## CD1221 (Apr 30, 2011)

awesomeness again.

bravo.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 15, 2011)

So many things has happened the last month, I lose all my guitars in a house breakin, along my laptop. I lose my schecter 7, a tele, a bass and the first guitar I ever made. shit. But the motherfuckers left the unfinished PRS behind, so...with out any other guitar to play, I work fast to bring this to life. Is not ready yet, more pics soon.



< BlAck.D.roid mode on>


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your gear man.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 15, 2011)

Sucks that you were robbed, but that is looking good dude. did you burn it? Looks like it was through a fire.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the break in man. Is insurance gonna be able to cover it or anything? The guitar looks awesome at least.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 15, 2011)

the colour has changed for good..


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 15, 2011)

FUCK!
Sucks to hear about your situation man!

Any chance of getting anything traced?


----------



## Antoni0 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow looking good bro  waiting for more pics


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jun 16, 2011)

My guitars will not come back, is a good karma if you see it in a weird way, now the only guitar I play has been made by myself, and I can build more, and may be some day build a good one! XD

but it hurts yet...you know how painful is watch this stand empty?
The 7 strings bass is safe in a friend house, and the acoustic (from my girlfriend) is safe too, also the shity strat and the white 7, both unfinished yet.


----------



## flo (Jun 17, 2011)

Your first self-built guitar got stolen...

hope the thief gets killed with a rock!!



Aaaanyway, your new axe looks great, especially the finish!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok guys, it`s done, the PaulHufSmithdroid is ready.

First guitar I build with a good level of playability, the sustain is insane, nice tone (for cheap pick ups) and damn confortable to play. The bridge stay in tune pretty well, but the action is a little high yet, still workin on that. Also I have to build some electronic covers, and buy new tuners (I don`t have 3+3 in my guitar-parts-box so I use 6 in line) Hope you like it.








.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Jul 4, 2011)

Dude.  as always.


----------



## powergroover (Jul 4, 2011)

every MaKo build is always an awesome build


----------



## Rommel (Jul 4, 2011)

Great work Mako. Sorry to hear about your gear.


----------

